# Security Light



## marquisdee (Jan 15, 2007)

I just replaced the fusible link on my positive battery cable and my battery. My factory alarm never worked before but it does now. The security light in the dash comes on as soon as I cut the car off. Is the light suppose to continue to flash until I put the key in or does it cut off after a while. This is on a 90 SE.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it's supposed to turn off after a little bit


----------



## marquisdee (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks, that's what I was trying to figure out.


----------

